# anybody removed particulate  exhaust filter from 06 Dodge diesel truck?



## Obsolete IHC (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone removed the particulate exhaust filter from 06 Dodge diesel truck ?  It is on the exhaust  pipe before the muffler .Appears to me to have no  wire connections to engine or computer . s  I believe that it should run better and more mpg but I want no problems esp with longterm Cummins warranty. Will truck be louder? I know the 07 and later have lines/sensors connected to  it and  will cause problesm if removed .RSVP if you have done this  or  email me at   jcbinion@charter.net   . Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought that the DPFs where put on starting in 07 But they are part of the gov mandated emmisons controls and coneted to the trucks computer dont have a truck with one but removing it would probably send the truck into limp mode. Think it would also void whats left of the factory warrenty


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not sure about the dodge but on a 05 ford f350 it does not set any codes and the egt is a little cooler. It does create a little more turbo whistle. also it is louder all around. If you take it off without damaging it you can reinstall it to take it back in for warranty work if needed. Not installed non mod friendly shops will not cover warranty.


----------



## HGM (Sep 18, 2008)

Bronco is right. This is a new system for light trucks starting in '08 model year. (didnt have it on your '05)

There may not be any wires to it, but the PCM is monitoring exhaust pressure in order to determine if it needs to burn the soot out of the particulate filter. If you remove it, you will set a code and effect your warranty.. Just leave it alone and learn what the truck requires for regeneration and how to minimize it. Removing the particulate filter would be a federal offence if you were to get caught.


----------



## badger (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd be asking those questions on a public forum. Removing federally mandated emissions equipment on any vehicle is a no-no punishable by hefty fines and/or jail time.


----------



## HGM (Sep 18, 2008)

badger said:


> I'm not sure I'd be asking those questions on a public forum. Removing federally mandated emissions equipment on any vehicle is a no-no punishable by hefty fines and/or jail time.



I dont dissagree with you at all. But, you'd be surprised what you can find online.. Plus, if its advertised for "off road use only", they can sell programers and emission elliminator components. I'm not really a fan of that kind of stuff, so, I'll just leave it at that..


----------



## badger (Sep 19, 2008)

HGM said:


> I dont dissagree with you at all. But, you'd be surprised what you can find online.. Plus, if its advertised for "off road use only", they can sell programers and emission elliminator components. I'm not really a fan of that kind of stuff, so, I'll just leave it at that..



True,

you can also find instructions for making bombs and booby traps online. Doesn't mean you should do it........


----------



## Broncoxlt (Sep 19, 2008)

deerehauler said:


> I am not sure about the dodge but on a 05 ford f350 it does not set any codes and the egt is a little cooler. It does create a little more turbo whistle. also it is louder all around. If you take it off without damaging it you can reinstall it to take it back in for warranty work if needed. Not installed non mod friendly shops will not cover warranty.



I think that your talkin bout the catalitic converter not a DPF


----------



## HGM (Sep 20, 2008)

Broncoxlt said:


> I think that your talkin bout the catalitic converter not a DPF



You know, re-reading the original poster, he's talking about the cat. Its an '06 truck.. They didnt put particulate filters on anything pre-'08. Deerehauler is actually the only one with the correct info for the '06 truck. Sorry for the confusion on my end, I was refering to '08.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 22, 2008)

It is called a Cat on the earlier models but it does the same thing minus the regenerating. If you do remove it just remember it is for off road use only and if you do get pulled over and check they are right it is a big fine.


----------



## HGM (Sep 22, 2008)

Got to dissagree a bit. The catalytic converter does nothing for particulates. It is strictly for HC, CO, and NOx reduction (primarily NOx). '08s also have a cat, before the DPF. The DPF is designed to be a soot trap. The regen, burns the soot to reduce the restriction. Its part of the '08 emissions package that our government mandates. Its also part of the reason that all '08 diesels get worse fuel economy than the previous year. Driving habits play a HUGE roll in the fuel economy for these trucks in particular. We have a whole new set of reg's comming for '10.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with you but I will also say that the cat cuts back the soot output also cause whe I did a test with mine at the track there was a huge difference of what came out the exhaust when it came to black smoke.  But yes it is not a DPF.


----------



## Obsolete IHC (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like most discussions on this is about the  Dodge trucks after 2006 (07-08 models ) that have  sensor wires  and even a fuel drip line I am told to burn our the soot . The 06 model only has the particulate filter ( not a cat converter) with no attachments going to it .  I was told it only filters the soot thru a honeycomb like system .Will removal truly cause an exhaust pressure problem and cause check engine lite problems ?  thanks for responses.


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 26, 2008)

The 06 does not have a DPF its a cat and yes you can remve it with a stright pipe or go to genos grage.com and get a cat delight it will only make a small diffrence in power more nois than anything elence but a good noise.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Sep 26, 2008)

*the particulate filter should not make any difference in your fuel mileage. big risk to take in taking it off...dealer finds it and your warranty is history. even if it got 2 more miles to the gallon, just not worth the risk...the 6.7 has a heep more hp's and that is the difference in your fuel mileage. It is alot quieter than the 5.9. The only problem you should have with THE PARTICULATE WOULD be lettin the truck idle and build up carbon......nothing that 70 mph for 35 miles wont cure.....but if your having to do this.......then you are lettin gthe truck idle too long......which would mean youre getting 0 miles to the gallon when doing this.....leave it factory....youll be glad you did. good luck*


----------



## HGM (Sep 26, 2008)

If it had a DPF, you'd have a ton more to worry about than just performance, if it were removed. It has much more to do with fuel economy than HP does.


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 26, 2008)

The question was he thought he had a DPF on his 06 
They only put the Dpf on the 6.7 .
In 06 they still were using the 5.9 and in early 07 modeld so YOU DO NOT HAVE A DPF.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Sep 27, 2008)

*O6 5.9...with No Particulte Filter*



Full Pull said:


> The question was he thought he had a DPF on his 06
> They only put the Dpf on the 6.7 in 06 they still were using the 5.9 and in early 07 modeld so YOU DO NOT HAVE A DPF.


 
ALL 6.7 HAVE PARTICULATE FILTERS. THERE WERE NO 6.7 IN 06. STARTED MID O7 MODEL. 5.9 AND 6.7 WERE AVAILABLE IN 07. 6.7 ONLY IN 08.


----------



## Obsolete IHC (Sep 29, 2008)

Still seems to confusion on the o6 Dodge having a particulate filter on the 5.8 exhaust. The dealership service guy called it a PF and it looks like a bulge in the exhaust pipe prior to the muffler but it has no wires or fuel drip line like the newer 6.7 Dodge with Cummins have . I know remove will mess up the computer/send codes etc  but I believe removal of it the 5.9  on 06 model will not be affected. Correct?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 29, 2008)

Its ok Jeff, It is a CC not a DPF, truck will run fine, the part will need to go back on if you have an engine issue before the 100k warranty runs out. You will not light up the mil because of this mod.      Chris @  wolfmans


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 30, 2008)

Correct I know its hard not realy knowing from the sounds of it but I know you dont know me but Trust me I know Diesel's and how to get the most out of them and I will not steer you wrong.
It will not trip any codes or mess anything up. Just don't through it away. Maby join a Diesel site like http://www.competitiondiesel.com/forums/index.php they will answer all your questions and then some.
Good Luck
Steve.


----------



## Hintz (Oct 1, 2008)

jeff binion said:


> Still seems to confusion on the o6 Dodge having a particulate filter on the 5.8 exhaust. The dealership service guy called it a PF and it looks like a bulge in the exhaust pipe prior to the muffler but it has no wires or fuel drip line like the newer 6.7 Dodge with Cummins have . I know remove will mess up the computer/send codes etc  but I believe removal of it the 5.9  on 06 model will not be affected. Correct?



The service guy like most service guy is an idiot, what you are referring to is the Catalytic Converter, I have a 2006 Cummins also, and my Cat and Muffler are sitting in my garage. To answer your question, No it wont hurt anything- computer or codes. What it will do is lower EGT's and sound better (IMO). I seriously doubt it changes power since there are guys running 1000+hp through the stock exhaust system. 

And what Full Pull said, check out competitiondiesel.com great website, but cumminsforum.com might suit you a little better


----------



## Full Pull (Oct 1, 2008)

Hintz is rte the Cummins forms are a great site.
What you realy should try is just a Cat back system you may realy like that and not halfto change your hole set up and worry about any warentee or dealership issues or greef from them.


----------

